# Question on connecting an external hard drive movie collection to the Tivo Stream 4K?



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a 2TB movie collection that I've built up over time and would like to hook it up to the Tivo Stream 4k via the USB C Port on the device. 

I don't have an extra computer to set up Plex as of now and don't particularly want to set up a NAS (simpler for me is better). When I've tried to connect a portable hard drive to the Tivo Stream 4K, it re-formatted the drive to FAT 32 and then did not show the drive after that. From doing a bit of research one reviewer stated the most he could connect was a 128gb flash drive but just thought I'd check on here if anyone had any better luck?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

This guy did a tutorial on how he added 400 gb.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

I connected an old 1.5TB external 3.5" drive in an enclosure to the TiVo Stream 4K using a USB-C to USB adapter and it works great. The drive is plugged into to wall for power.

I also tried a small USB powered 2.5" Passport drive but it didn't see it or is was underpowered.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

spiderpumpkin said:


> I connected an old 1.5TB external 3.5" drive in an enclosure to the TiVo Stream 4K using a USB-C to USB adapter and it works great. The drive is plugged into to wall for power.
> 
> I also tried a small USB powered 2.5" Passport drive but it didn't see it or is was underpowered.


Are you able to add movie files to that drive with a Mac by any chance or is it now part of the Tivo hard drive?

Mine hard drive did not have a power cord and was just a USB drive so that might make a difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

